
FBI Has Quietly Investigated White Supremacist Infiltration of Law Enforcement - wz1000
https://theintercept.com/2017/01/31/the-fbi-has-quietly-investigated-white-supremacist-infiltration-of-law-enforcement/
======
anonymousDan
Certainly supports the arguments of the black lives matter movement.

